

It's official: Google joins Sprint, Clearwire, Intel, Comcast in WiMax deal - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/sprint_clearwire_announce_wimax_deal_terms

======
kkshin
Does this mean that all future Spring devices will use Google for search or
just Sprint devices on the ClearWire network?

